# ISPConfig - Wie einsetzen? (ein Server / mehrere Server)



## rrehnelt (25. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich stelle mir gerade eine Grundsatzfrage und würde mich auf Antworten und Ideen freuen.

Derzeit betreiben wir 2 Debianserver ohne große Verwaltungsmöglichkeit. Genutzt werden diese für normale Webseiten, Shops und Mini-ERP/-CRM-Systeme. Vieles wird von uns per Konsole verwaltet. Kunden haben ein Webmailinterface und ein Webinterface um Mailadressen zu konfigurieren. Den Rest machen wir per Zuruf. 
Mittlerweile werden manche Ansprüche größer und mit ISPConfig haben wir testweise ein System laufen (quasi der 3. Server), welches die Administration derzeit bereits deutlich erleichtert (für uns und teilweise dem Kunden).

Unser Ziel ist es, zukünftig alle Kunden mittels ISPConfig zu versorgen, indem wir die Daten von den alten Servern migrieren. (Teilweise schon passiert, klappt alles!)

Um das System zukunftsfähig zu gestalten (weil irgendwann sind Kapazitätsgrenzen erreicht), wie geht man bei der Planung vor?
Ich weiß, dass man ISPConfig so konfigurieren kann, dass unterschiedliche Dienste auf unterschiedlichen Maschinen laufen. Wie macht ihr das? Alles trennen (ISPConfig, Mail, Web, DB, etc), oder so eine Art Cluster (ISPConfig und dann Server1 (Mail, Web, DB), Server2 (Mail, Web, DB)? Gerade letzteres hätte den Charme, dass nicht gleich alles um die Ohren fliegt, wenn mal was schief läuft. 
Oder einfach alles auf einen Server und zukünftig nur Hardware größer machen?


----------



## alhazred (25. Apr. 2018)

Man könnte nun glatt sagen, das kannst du halten wie ein Dachdecker. Sorry.
Ich denke es kommt natürlich auf die Anforderungen an. Wieviel Leistung brauchst du? Kommt vielleicht eine Master-Slave für dich in Frage? Du musst auch immer bedenken, das ggf. mal das ganze auf eine neue OS Umgebung umziehen musst. Ich selber habe aktuell noch keine Master/Slave Installation laufen. 
Du könntest auch z.B. den Mail und DB Server auslagern. Dadurch könne man ggf. den Umzug vereinfachen.


----------



## rrehnelt (26. Apr. 2018)

Deswegen habe ich das Thema eröffnet, um ggf. Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Jede Anforderung ist unterschiedlich. Da es bei mir gefühlt Standardwebsites sind, hatte ich gehofft Parallelen zu erkennen.

Da wir derzeit schon ein ISPConfig Server am laufen haben, ist es denn möglich einen zweiten eigenständigen (mit allen Diensten: Web, DB, Mail, etc) aufzusetzen, die Verwaltung aber über die Konsole des ersten zu erledigen?


----------



## nowayback (26. Apr. 2018)

Zitat von rrehnelt:


> Deswegen habe ich das Thema eröffnet, um ggf. Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Jede Anforderung ist unterschiedlich. Da es bei mir gefühlt Standardwebsites sind, hatte ich gehofft Parallelen zu erkennen.
> 
> Da wir derzeit schon ein ISPConfig Server am laufen haben, ist es denn möglich einen zweiten eigenständigen (mit allen Diensten: Web, DB, Mail, etc) aufzusetzen, die Verwaltung aber über die Konsole des ersten zu erledigen?


würde ich nicht tun... wenn der erste ausfällt kann der 2 auch nicht verwaltet werden und ispconfig ist eigentlich nicht viel mehr als ne website und nen cronjob


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2018)

Multiserver macht schon Sinn in meinen Augen, denn auch wenn der erste Server ausfällt funktioniert der 2. weiter, Du kannst halt nur keine neuen webs anlegen bis der erste wieder online ist. Der Vorteil vom Multiserver ist halt dass Du nur einen Login hast und einen Kundenstamm zu pflegen usw. Auch für Deine Kunden ist es einfachernur einen Login zu haben.

Wie Du Deine Server aufbaust ist an sich persönlichen Vorlieben vorbehalten und natürlich eine Frage wie groß das Ganze mal werden soll. Bei Systemen die vielleicht mal hunderte an Slaves haben sollen nimmt man z.B. einen separaten Master auf dem nichts weiter läuft, also keine webs usw. Was  aber auch für mittlere setups Sinn macht, ist mail und web zu trennen, alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen. DNS kann man auch recht gut separat haben, da reichen für den Anfang jeweils 2 kleine VM für ein paar EUR im Monat.

DB vom Web Server würde ich an sich nur trennen wenn a) der web server keine SSD's hat oder b) auf dem web server nur eine website läuft und diese so groß ist dass die Leistung des web servers nicht mehr für web + DB reicht. Denn wenn DB server nicht auf dem web server liegt müssen ja alle db anfragen der sites über die Netzwerkkarte auf einen anderen Server ansttatt lokal über ein Socket, meiner meinung nach ist  das weniger performant.


----------



## rrehnelt (27. Apr. 2018)

Danke für die Ideen!
So gesehen ist es wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, einen reinen Verwaltungsserver laufen zu lassen und den Rest auf einer zweiten Maschine. Probleme mit dem alten System habe ich derzeit hauptsächlich im Bereich Mails:

einige 100 Verbindungen zum IMAP Server sind offen
die IMAP Posfächer werden immer voller (HDD Kapazität)
wenn mal wieder von einem Kunden das PW gefisht wurde, steht der Mailserver (den alle nutzen) auf einer Blackliste
Webseiten an sich machen da etwas weniger Probleme, zumindest bei uns. Die sind vor allem geduldiger als ein Mailempfänger, der sekündlich auf seine Mail wartet...

Wenn Web und Mail getrennt sind, wie versendet das der Webserver Mails? Eigenständig oder via SMTP? Wenn eigenständig, was ist dann an der Trennung Mail/Web sicherer?


----------



## florian030 (27. Apr. 2018)

100 IMAP-Connects ist nicht besonders viel. Das schafft man ja schon leicht mit 25 Kunden, die alle Handy, PC, Tablet und sonstwas nutzen. 
Wenn Du Mail und Web trennst, kannst Du die Mails über das zugehörige Konto auf dem Mail-Server verschicken, alle Mails vom Web- an den Mailserver relayen oder (und das ist m.E. am sinnvollsten) den Web-Server die Mails verschicken lassen. Du musst dann nur ggf. daran denken, den SPF-Record anzupassen und das geht nicht, wenn die Mails mit DKIM signiert werden sollen, weil das nur auf dem Mailserver passiert (mal von einem Konstrukt mit einem dedizierten Server nur für Amavis abgesehen).


----------



## rrehnelt (8. Mai 2018)

Gibt es eine Art Statistik, was am häufigsten eingesetzt wird? 
(Ich hatte auf einen regeren Austausch gehofft - nicht böse gemeint!)


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2018)

Nein, wir erheben und sammeln kein Daten bei der Installation von ISPConfig.


----------



## rrehnelt (8. Mai 2018)

Das ist gut so. Ich hatte eher allgemein gefragt. Oder zumindest die User, welche sich hier im Forum rumtreiben. Oder die Admins, welche mitbekommen, was die meisten User so nutzen.


----------



## Feanwulf (8. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ging es von Debian 6 bis zu 8 auch - Wie gesagt lag das Problem wahrscheinlich bei dem Kerl vor dem Monitor


----------



## rrehnelt (8. Mai 2018)

?


----------



## nowayback (8. Mai 2018)

Zitat von rrehnelt:


> Das ist gut so. Ich hatte eher allgemein gefragt. Oder zumindest die User, welche sich hier im Forum rumtreiben. Oder die Admins, welche mitbekommen, was die meisten User so nutzen.


ISPConfig nur noch im Singleserverbetrieb... Die Gründe sind ziemlich einfach:
* Redundanz, es ist einfacher einen Singleserver zu replizieren als ne ganze Landschaft und auch günstiger
* Ausfälle, bricht ein Server zusammen, sind nur die Kunden des einen Servers betroffen
* Upgrade, ich kann einzelne Server auf neue Versionen von _egalwas_ anheben ohne andere zu "gefährden"

Da ich längerfristig ISPConfig für mich ablösen will und mein Design Singleserver als bevorzugte Instanzen vorsieht, ist das persönlich ein weiterer Grund. Das mag sicher nicht für alle gelten, aber mir spart es "später" Arbeit. ;-)


----------



## wotan2005 (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Da ich längerfristig ISPConfig für mich ablösen will


 Auf was willst du dann umsteigen, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> * Redundanz, es ist einfacher einen Singleserver zu replizieren als ne ganze Landschaft und auch günstiger


ISPConfig Mirroring Repliziert einen server bz. dessen Config. Bei den Kosten sehe ich da keine Unterschiede. Ob Du 2 singe server hast oder 2 server im Multiserver verband kostet exakt gleich viel.



Zitat von nowayback:


> * Ausfälle, bricht ein Server zusammen, sind nur die Kunden des einen Servers betroffen


Der Ausfall eines Servers hat keinen Einfluss auf die anderen Server in einem Multiserver setup. Die laufen einfach weiter. Lediglich ein Ausfall des Masters führt dazu dass man z.B. keine neuen Websites anlegen kann, die laufenden sites sind aber nicht betroffen.



Zitat von nowayback:


> * Upgrade, ich kann einzelne Server auf neue Versionen von _egalwas_ anheben ohne andere zu "gefährden"


Bei einem ISPConfig Multiserver muss verständlicherweise die ISPConfig Version die selbe sein, aber der Rest kann sich unterscheiden und es können sogar verschiedene OS im Multiserver evrwendet werden, ausgenommen Mirroring (Replikation), aber da würden verschieden OS auch keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2018)

Ob single oder Multiserver ist halt eine Frage was Du planst, Soll Dein Unternehmen klein bleiben und Du willst auch in Zukunft nur eine Hand voll Kunden haben, dann nimm 1-2 single server und gut. Oder Du verkaufst eh nur root server und kein webhostng und keine emailkonten, dann sind es auch single server. Planst Du aber dass Dein Unternehmen wachsen können soll und Du vielleicht mal mehr al eine Hand voll Kunden hast, dann nimm ein Multiserver setup. Denn alles andere würde dazu führen das Du Deinen Kunden mehrere Kunden logins geben müsstest, also kein zentraler Login möglich ist.


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> Auf was willst du dann umsteigen, wenn man fragen darf?


Kannst du gerne fragen... Es ist eine Eigenentwicklung deren Veröffentlichung nicht geplant oder vorgesehen ist. 



Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig Mirroring Repliziert einen server bz. dessen Config. Bei den Kosten sehe ich da keine Unterschiede. Ob Du 2 singe server hast oder 2 server im Multiserver verband kostet exakt gleich viel.


Ich glaube nicht, dass du mich verstanden hast. Ein Multiserver Setup macht mMn nur Sinn wenn man auch die Dienste aufteilt. Alles andere bringt keinen Mehrnutzen. Wenn ich nun 2 DNS Server, 1 Mailserver, 2 Webserver und 2 DB Server habe, sind das 7 Systeme. Wenn ich 2 Singleserverinstallationen laufen lasse, sind es 2 und die haben auch noch beide ihren eigenen Mailserver...



Zitat von Till:


> Der Ausfall eines Servers hat keinen Einfluss auf die anderen Server in einem Multiserver setup. Die laufen einfach weiter. Lediglich ein Ausfall des Masters führt dazu dass man z.B. keine neuen Websites anlegen kann, die laufenden sites sind aber nicht betroffen.


Wenn man alle Dienste auf jedem Server laufen lässt, mag die Annahme richtig sein, aber dann brauche ich kein Multiserver Setup. Dann sind immernoch 2 Singleserver die bessere Wahl weil man da nicht an den Master gebunden ist. Und wie oft schiebt man Kunden von einem System auf ein anderes...



Zitat von Till:


> Denn alles andere würde dazu führen das Du Deinen Kunden mehrere Kunden logins geben müsstest, also kein zentraler Login möglich ist.


Das musst du mir erklären. Entweder sie loggen sich mit ihren Daten auf ihrem System ein (Singleserver) oder mit ihren Daten am Master (Multiserver). Wofür braucht man da mehrere Daten?

Wünsche schönen Feiertag morgen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## wotan2005 (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Kannst du gerne fragen... Es ist eine Eigenentwicklung deren Veröffentlichung nicht geplant oder vorgesehen ist.


Grundbasis ähnlich der von ISPConfig oder doch mehr nach Liveconfig angelehnt?


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> Grundbasis ähnlich der von ISPConfig oder doch mehr nach Liveconfig angelehnt?


Springboot REST Applikation mit sauberer Swagger Doku damit man jedes x-beliebige Frontend/App/Client anbinden kann


----------



## wotan2005 (9. Mai 2018)

wirklich in Java?


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> wirklich in Java?


Jop, why not? Ist ja kein Browserplugin oder sowas


----------



## wotan2005 (9. Mai 2018)

die Firmen die ich bis jetzt begleitet habe, welche ihre Anwendungen in Java schreiben wollten, haben nach 40% - 50% aufgegeben, weil Ihnen die Kosten der Java-Entwickler über den Kopf gewachsen sind und das Projekt damit dann auf gegeben haben und in einer anderen Programmiersprache dann die Software schneller geschrieben wurde.


----------



## nowayback (9. Mai 2018)

Zitat von wotan2005:


> die Firmen die ich bis jetzt begleitet habe, welche ihre Anwendungen in Java schreiben wollten, haben nach 40% - 50% aufgegeben, weil Ihnen die Kosten der Java-Entwickler über den Kopf gewachsen sind und das Projekt damit dann auf gegeben haben und in einer anderen Programmiersprache dann die Software schneller geschrieben wurde.


Ich bin hauptberuflich im Enterprise Software Umfeld tätig. Und nahezu alles, womit ich zutun habe, ist Java basiert. Hinzu kommt, dass ich keinen externen Java Developer benötige. Das ist ein Projekt von mir und für mich. Java selbst, das Spring Framework mit DI und Co. sind für mich Dinge die ich aus dem Effeff beherrsche. Ca. die Hälfte der benötigten Funktionen habe ich auch bereits implementiert. Und das wichtigste: Mich hetzt keiner. Wenn ich noch 2 Jahre brauche, kein Problem. Ich mach das ja nicht für irgendjemanden und schon gar nicht für Geld.


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2018)

> Ich glaube nicht, dass du mich verstanden hast. Ein Multiserver Setup macht mMn nur Sinn wenn man auch die Dienste aufteilt.


Jein. Ich würde  auch auf jeden Fall auch die Dienste aufteilen wenn es mein System wäre, steht ja auch so in der Multiserver Anleitung, selbst wenn man klein startet dann halt mit einem root server mit mehreren VM, so kann man wenn das setup wächst einfach die vm auf einzelne server schieben. Aber auch Einzelserver mit allen Diensten machen Sinn und haben Vorteile gegenüber single Servern da sie ein single sign-on für den Kunden bieten und das die Nutzerfreundlichkeit erhöht. In beiden Fällen,also mit splitten der Dienste oder ohne, laufen alle server für sich selbst und sind nicht von Ausfällen anderer Server betroffen, natürlich mit Einschränkung dass wenn der Master ausfällt dassdann die slaves erst wieder administriert werden können, wenn er on ist. ISPconfig ist diesbezüglich ja auch fehlertolerant programmiert, wenn ein slave zur wartung down ist dann verliert er keien Änderungen die für ihn auf dem Master gemacht werden in der Zwischenzeit.



Zitat von nowayback:


> Das musst du mir erklären. Entweder sie loggen sich mit ihren Daten auf ihrem System ein (Singleserver) oder mit ihren Daten am Master (Multiserver). Wofür braucht man da mehrere Daten?


Beispiel: Du hast einen Kunden, der hat 5 Webseiten bei Dir, diese hat er über einen Zeitraum von mehr als 10 Jahren Stück für Stück bestellt. Bei einem Multiserver legst Du den Kunden einmal auf dem Master an, er hat also nur einen Satz zugangsdaten, seine websites und Mail domain liegen aber verteilt auf z.B. server1, server 45, server 68 usw. HättestDu keinen Multiserver, müsstest Du den Kunden auf jedem der single Server einzekn anlegen und ihm Zugangsdaten zum ISPConfig login auf jede, Server separate geben. Die wenigsten Kunden werden es toll finden wenn Sie unter Umständen 10 mal ihr Passwort ändern müssen wenn sie ein neues Passwort haben wollen. Dahers etzen alle größeren Provider auf nur einen zentralen Login undd nicht Einzelserver.


----------



## nowayback (10. Mai 2018)

Zitat von Till:


> Beispiel: Du hast einen Kunden, der hat 5 Webseiten bei Dir, diese hat er über einen Zeitraum von mehr als 10 Jahren Stück für Stück bestellt. Bei einem Multiserver legst Du den Kunden einmal auf dem Master an, er hat also nur einen Satz zugangsdaten, seine websites und Mail domain liegen aber verteilt auf z.B. server1, server 45, server 68 usw. HättestDu keinen Multiserver, müsstest Du den Kunden auf jedem der single Server einzekn anlegen und ihm Zugangsdaten zum ISPConfig login auf jede, Server separate geben. Die wenigsten Kunden werden es toll finden wenn Sie unter Umständen 10 mal ihr Passwort ändern müssen wenn sie ein neues Passwort haben wollen. Dahers etzen alle größeren Provider auf nur einen zentralen Login undd nicht Einzelserver.


Ich komme da durchaus mit, verstehe aber die Abhängigkeit zum/vom Master nicht. Warum nicht eine Lösung ala keycloak verwenden und nur noch mit Tokens arbeiten zur Verwaltung. Dann kann man auch sagen ich vertraue auch Facebook, Google, Microsoft oder wem auch immer und das ganze macht den Master fast überflüssig und man kann trotzdem jedes web auf unterschiedlichen Singleservern haben mit nur einem Login, aber trotzdem sicher und von einander unabhängig. 

Gut, ich will den Thread hier auch nicht weiter vergewohltätigen... Für mich sind Singleserver einfach die bessere Option. Die Gründe dazu habe ich geschrieben. Für andere scheinen Multiserversetups brauchbarer zu sein...


----------



## Till (11. Mai 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Warum nicht eine Lösung ala keycloak verwenden und nur noch mit Tokens arbeiten zur Verwaltung.


Du erstezt da nur ein zentrales System durch ein anderes, schafftst aber neue Probleme denn Du müsstest ja jetzt noch die Daten die auf jedem System gleich sein müssen snchronisieren wie die Adressdaten der Kunden.

Ich verstehe auch Deinen Ansatz es möglichst einfach zu halten durch single Server, für mich wäre dies aber keine Lösung bei setups mit mehr als 2 oder 3 'privaten' Servern oder setups die Kunden websites hosten.

Aber das schweift in der Tat weit vom Thema des Threads ab.


----------



## rrehnelt (23. Mai 2018)

Kann man denn mit einem Single Server anfangen (wäre für den Start IMHO der geringste Aufwand) und später die Dienste auslagern, indem man weitere Server hinzufügt?


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2018)

Dann sollteestDu virtualisieren.also einen root server mieten, dann z.B.mittels KVM verschiedene VM darauf anlegen und dann in den VM ISPConfig als multiserver installieren. Vorteile sind sicherheit und Du kannst später einfach eeine der VM's auf einen anderen server verschieben, wenn der erste nicht mehr reicht von der Leistung.


----------



## rrehnelt (23. Mai 2018)

Das beantwortet irgendwie meine Frage nicht. Die Technik dahinter ist relevant, aber nicht derzeit (ich virtualisiere sowieso).
Die Frage war, ob ich jetzt erst mal einen Singleserver aufsetze (weil weniger Aufwand) und diesen dann später trenne, so dass ich dann Mail auf einen separaten Server auslagere, wenn das System überlastet ist.
Oder anders: Kann man aus einem Singlerserver im Nachhinein noch einen Multiserverbetrieb machen?


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2018)

Zitat von rrehnelt:


> Die Frage war, ob ich jetzt erst mal einen Singleserver aufsetze (weil weniger Aufwand) und diesen dann später trenne, so dass ich dann Mail auf einen separaten Server auslagere, wenn das System überlastet ist.
> Oder anders: Kann man aus einem Singlerserver im Nachhinein noch einen Multiserverbetrieb machen?


Und genau das habe ich Dir beantwortet. Ich habe Dir beschrieben wie Du einen single Server aufsetzt damit Du Dienste später skalieren und auf Einzelserver auslagern kannst.


----------



## rrehnelt (23. Mai 2018)

Dann lies den Post mal ohne dein Hintergrundwissen. Du hast dort beschrieben, dass man die einzelnen Dienste auf VMs auslagern kann. Mit der Erklärung jetzt wird es natürlich deutlich verständlicher!
Wobei meine Frage also mit "JA" beantwort ist. Danke!

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich dann einen Slaveserver installieren und diesen dann im ISPConfig (Master) hinzufügen?
Übernimmt dieser dann die Daten (z.B. Dateien der Webseiten)? Oder muss dass dann händisch gemacht werden?


----------



## florian030 (31. Mai 2018)

> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, muss ich dann einen Slaveserver installieren und diesen dann im ISPConfig (Master) hinzufügen?


Genaugenommen wird der neue Server während der Installation an den Master "gebunden"


> Übernimmt dieser dann die Daten (z.B. Dateien der Webseiten)? Oder muss dass dann händisch gemacht werden?


Nein, das ist ein leerer Server. Woher sollte der denn Wissen, was er mit welchen Daten machen soll?


----------



## rrehnelt (31. Mai 2018)

Deswegen frage ich ja, danke. Kann man mehrere Slaves z.B. Webserver mit einem Master verwenden?


----------



## florian030 (31. Mai 2018)

Du kannst mit einen Master nahezu beliebig viele Slaves verwalten.


----------

